# What is wrong?



## riggins44 (Feb 26, 2007)

Let me start by saying hello. I've been trolling this site and others for sometime before purchasing my P99. I heard and read really good things about the weapon, espcially the AS. 

I purchased my gun about a month ago and ran about 500 round though it. I've had about 7-10 fail to fires. I had one fail to feed where the round was still in the mag and the gun locked up. I had to relieve pressure on the slide and eject the mag to release the jam. I also have several issues taking the gun from double to single action. I will rack it the 1/8th inch and I can feel it go to single action but the gun will remain slightly in battery. I can push the slide in place with my thumb. Otherwise, it will not fire but the triiger pull will bring the slide in place and the next trigger pull will file the weapon. 

Have anyone heard, read, seen anything like this? They are all bad enough for me to sell the weapon. Please advise...Thanks, John


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

did you dis-assemble it? maybe the recoil assembly isn't seated correctly?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have U tried to use more than 1 brand of ammo? What brand were U using?


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Walther indicates that using 115gr bullets you will need to shoot at least 800rds before the gun gets broken in.

For 147 gr, at least 400rds for break-in period.


Walther rep and Walther P99 armorers manual both confirmed this statement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Shoot it more and you problem will go away........


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

1st did you field strp it and clean and oil it real good? #2 Have you tried different ammo in it? #3 It does take a little while to break. #4 Rogue is right,I seen that some where on the web when I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## riggins44 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have used various ammo but the fail to fire and feed was with range ammo. I have three .40 cal and neither of the other weapons had a problem. I read about the break in period but the feeding issue was a little concerning. If that happened in a life threatening situation, I would be dead.

The issue of going from DA to SA staying slightly in battery happened in 2 different trips to the range. Each time I cleaned the weapon and looked for anything that could hang up the slide. I only noticed this because I shot about 100 rounds in DA and in SA with the long trigger travel (just getting use to the trigger). It happens about 3-4 times out of 10.

I love the gun and was thinking of getting the p99c for CCW in warmer months but now but now the seed of doubt is planted in my mind...Thanks, John


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> I have used various ammo but the fail to fire and feed was with range ammo.


I'm guessing the range ammo are reloads? I'd never trust reloads...try to shoot 200 rounds or so of Winchester White Box and see if the problem persists. The Reloads might be loaded to light to cycle the slide fully. Good Luck!


----------

